# Bräunliche Färbung der Radiatoren



## VanDommel (6. Januar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte kurz eine Frage zu folgendem Problem.

Ich besitze eine "alte" Wasserkühlung von BeQuiet. Nun ist mir bei dieser aufgefallen, dass sich die Radiatoren außen bräunlich färben.
Dies ist aber weder Staub, noch war diese Feuchtigkeit ausgesetzt oder ist auch nicht ausgelaufen.

Hat dazu vielleicht jemand eine Idee oder könnte mir das erklären?

Im Anhang befindet sich noch ein Bild davon.

Schöne Grüße und vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Noel1987 (6. Januar 2022)

Moin 
Das ist normal 
Das ist Kupfer


----------



## VanDommel (6. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank dir schon mal. 

Mich wundert es nur, da dies nur einseitig ist. Heißt wenn ich sie etwas neige und somit von der anderen Seite darauf schaue, ist sie normal Schwarz.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2022)

Liegt halt daran, wie der Radiator lackiert bzw gepulvert wurde.


----------



## VanDommel (7. Januar 2022)

Ah ok, super vielen Dank euch


----------

